# the flagg



## sn 21 (Apr 12, 2008)

hiall am trying to find out some info on a vessel called the flagg.
i beleive she was a lowestoft dandy built sometime around the 1880s
she would have originally fished from gt yarmouth and later i think came to north shields. my gt grandfather worked on her and came to north shields on her

any info would be greatly apreciated and help me to fill in some blanks.
i have the bible from her and inscribed inside the cover reads 
george maughan, "the flagg" febuary 22nd 1885. 

cheers for now


----------

